# iPhone 6 Launch Date



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

http://www.techradar.com/news/phone-and ... rs-1099865

WOOHOO!!!!

Glad I'm working from home so that I can watch it if its available

J
xx


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Media event tomorrow from 6pm UK time, probable in shops next Friday 19th on past years schedules.

Can't wait myself


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Wont be getting mine till November when my upgrade is due but I cant wait!!!!!!!! Been following it like crazy for the last 6 months just hope its going to be worth the wait and I can get rid of my crappy battery lol

J
xx


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Did you check here if you're is eligible for a replacement? Even if it just improves things for a couple of months till your upgrade.

Mine was, but I'd already replaced it myself :?

https://ssl.apple.com/uk/support/iphone5-battery/


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

yea checked already and its not which is fine, upgrade is due 01/11/14 so will get it when I get back from holiday and then there wont be a waiting list!

J
xx


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh come on it's just a phone!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

bigdodge said:


> Oh come on it's just a phone!


Yeah! Stop getting excited about something you enjoy!!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Spandex said:


> bigdodge said:
> 
> 
> > Oh come on it's just a phone!
> ...


Lol thanks Spandy lol obviously a Nokia user 

OH COME ON ITS JUST A CAR......oh no wait thats why we're all here.......(facepalm)

J
xx


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

http://www.apple.com/live/?cid=wwa-uk-kwg-features-com


----------



## Jonna85 (Jul 4, 2014)

Awesome I'm due an upgrade  bye bye iphone 5


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Jonna85 said:


> Awesome I'm due an upgrade  bye bye iphone 5


tell me about it my battery lasts all of around 4 hours lol

J
xx


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Im hoping that they launch they show us the iWatch tomorrow too.

This could be an expensive month! I have my case chosen already! Will be buying a yellow version of one of these as i have it on my 5s along with front and rear screen protectors which came with the Spigen case. http://www.spigen.co.uk/cell-phone/appl ... A5PSGOa_6M


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Oh I do like a big one...... plus for me


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Ohhh Apple watch roll on 2015! Not sure what to get, 6 or 6 plus! Decisions decisions!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

The other half is getting a 6 that 6 plus looks HUGE.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Jonna85 (Jul 4, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> Jonna85 said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome I'm due an upgrade  bye bye iphone 5
> ...


Yeah I know a few people with the same issue, mines been fine lasts all day .


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeeeehaaaaa, Got my order in through Apple,

Decided to go for the 6 plus. I have had 5 iPhone's in the past and have moved to the darkside twice. First time was the original Galaxy Note which i liked the size of but was just not an Android fan. I then bought the HTC One M8 at launch thinking i would give android a go again. Still loved the larger display but again was left disappointed with the Androids OS. Yes it does more than Apples OS but i simply prefer the way IOS works.

One thing i have always wished Apple would do is make a jump to the larger displays as i have missed them both times that i have gone back to Apple, Heck it was the main reason i jumped ship both times! Now i would have been happy with the 4.7 iPhone 6 but having that big carrot of the 6 Plus dangling in front of me was too hard to resist.

The way im looking at it is that if i find the 6 plus too big then i can return it to Apple and order a 6. I was lucky and got my order through within 30 minutes of the store going live this morning so i will be receiving it around the launch next Friday. I know that i wont get it till the Monday though as being stuck up here in the Highlands its always the Monday before i ever receive my new launch items from Apple. Just wish they would launch on Thursdays so i wouldn't have to wait all weekend. :lol:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I've always bought my iPhones up front from apple but I might get a contract this time, or possibly buy from giffgaff.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Took i while but,got what i wanted silver 128gb iphone 6   from apple store O2 store still down


----------



## audiGerFan (Sep 13, 2014)

Waiting until it will be in the stores. Need to feel and see the seize in my hand.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Recieved my first iPhone 6 Plus case today,

Spigen Capsule Clear, Purchased a set of their crystal clear screen protectors. Also ordered one of their Neo Hybrid cases in Revention Yellow. It wont be released till October though. Really want to order one of their Neo Hybrid bumpers, But they are not been supplied with the rear screen protector so its on hold till i can source a good quality rear protector.

I love my Neo Hybrid EX slim that i have had for my iPhone 5 & 5s.

Anyone wanting a good quality case should checkout this link to there site.  Obviously they will expand the range of the 6 and 6 plus down the road.

http://www.spigen.co.uk/cell-phone/appl ... -5s-5.html


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

my upgrade is due in November so will be upgrading to the 6....not the plus tho......only got little hands 

J
xx


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> my upgrade is due in November so will be upgrading to the 6....not the plus tho......only got little hands
> 
> J
> xx


I have been iPadless since i got rid of my Mini. Really been wanting to buy an iPad Air as my last full blown iPad was the original one. Just blown away by how light the Air is compared to my original iPad.

I'm kind of hoping the iPhone 6 Plus will kill two birds with one stone and i may not need a new iPad.

Not long to wait either way, iPhone should be with me by Monday at the latest and the iPad Air 2 should be launching some time in October going by previous years...


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Finally got my Dispatch notification through from Apple after a bit of a cock up. Normally delivered by UPS which would be a Monday. This time its coming by Syncreon. Apple email says delivery by the 23rd (Tuesday) Syncreon says est. Del date tomorrow!

Would be great if it does show up any time before 11am ish tomorrow as we are heading off to Aberdeen for the weekend!

Would be good to go with my new 6 Plus!

A few of my cases have now arrived! All Spigen so far as the quality is fantastic. 6 Plus is going to fit in my pockets fine, Might be tight when sitting down though. She is going to be a fair size though thats for sure!

A few pictures of her next to my black 5s which is in a Spigen Neo Hybrid EX Slim bumper with front and rear protectors which come supplied with the case on the 5/5s version. The 6 & 6 plus versions don't come with any so i bought a set of their screen protectors. I have bought a rear protector as i will probably buy the bumper style case for the six plus at some stage. I have an other option which i have rocked on a few of my previous iPhone's and iPads. They are Gelaskins. Perfect fit and the artwork is fantastic. They also sell case versions now too. One of my favorites is Devil Woman by playdeadcult. New website link is here for anyone wanting to place an order direct from the States. http://nuvango.com/

Cases so far,

Spigen Clear Capsule, Spigen Neo Hybrid in Revention Yellow and a set of their crystal clear screen protectors which are fantastic.










Lynne's 5s next to the six plus case,










My 5s in a Spigen Neo Hybrid EX slim bumper along with the 6 Plus Neo Hybrid










5s Sticks out above the slightly slimmer 6 Plus case



















My 5s Neo Hybrid v Neo Hybrid 6 plus










Roll on my delivery!

My o2 5s 16gb will be for sale once my 6 Plus arrives, So keep an eye out for an immaculate 16gb iPhone in space grey for sale in the for sale section of the site some time next week!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Mines UPS Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

The other halfs is today via DPD.


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

mighTy Tee said:


> :lol:


So true...  
But i did get 2 extra icons when i ran the iOS8 upgrade..


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

What did you order Six or Six Plus?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=74 ... 61&fref=nf

:lol:


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh well mine arrived safe and sound. Shame I'm away in Aberdeen till Sunday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Mine left Shanghai Wednesday turned right to Incheon South Korea landed there then turned back left/west to Kazakhstan on route to London 
Thanks for the live tracking UPS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Picked up my iphone 6 and having used it for a couple of days, the phone feels good and moving the power on/off button to the side was right. My only disappointment is with the quality of the screen it does not look like retina quality and the other concern is how strong the screen will be if the phone is dropped. It looks vulnerable so a cover to protect it appears to be a must.
Pleased I went for a 64gb as well as ios8 uses a big chunk of the memory, anyone with a 16gb might get a surprise.
Seems a step sideways rather than a step forward as they change the shape of the handset.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh she is a big Beastie!










First thoughts is amazing phone and now contemplating if i will actually need to buy a new iPad when they launch next month (hopefully). Only thing im not liking at the moment is most of the apps seem huge when opened due them needing reworked for the new higher resolution. I am quite impressed with the display. Everything seems whiter than my iPhone 5s display. Not nearly the resolution of some of the newer Samsung displays which look super sharp, But i have to say that to me it does look crisper than my 5s.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Sounds like you have your apps on zoom go into settings you change them to small mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

pas_55 said:


> Sounds like you have your apps on zoom go into settings you change them to small mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Zoom is definitely off. They just huge due to the new resolution atm.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

You should able to have either 20 or 24 per page

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

pas_55 said:


> You should able to have either 20 or 24 per page
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





pas_55 said:


> You should able to have either 20 or 24 per page
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can have 24 icons for page. I'm pretty sure it's just a resolution issue till the app developers rework their apps for the new resoltuion changes. I'll try and post a picture to show you what I mean. Tapatalk is really bad it's huge looking.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Here is a screenshot taken on the Six Plus. They will fix them all soon, just going to take a while that's all.










Screenshot of a safari view of the forums on 6 Plus which is scaling fine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Defo sticking with the 6 and no the plus, seen 1 of the 6 plus and its HUGE!

J
xx


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> Defo sticking with the 6 and no the plus, seen 1 of the 6 plus and its HUGE!
> 
> J
> xx


I had a shot of a 6 in the Apple Store and must admit it's a handier size than the 6 Plus if your on the go. Saying that I am sitting here on the couch and the plus is starting to remind me of my iPad Mini, nice user experience when browsing the web. Battery life and screen quality seems very good too. Also walked around the shops today with the 6 Plus in my jeans pocket and forgot it was there although it's a fair slab. Sat down for a meal and again left it in jeans pocket without issues.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Ordered a 64gb 6 yesterday. Expected delivery 4th October. Im in no hurry


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

J•RED said:


> Ordered a 64gb 6 yesterday. Expected delivery 4th October. Im in no hurry


nice work I'm going for the 64gb cant wait!

J
xx


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Took delivery of a 6 128gb Saturday very happy


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Anybody tried putting on a screen cover yet


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

One of the first things i did, Purchased a 3 pack of Spigen's crystal clear protectors. Great quality and the fit is as good as you will get due to the curved glass.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Collecting my 64Gb 6 tomorrow 

Need to get a case ordered ASAP (phone arrived a week earlier than expected!) - any recommendations?


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

The Spigen Neo Hybrid which I posted pictures of a few pages back is very good. Adds minimal bulk to the phone whilst giving a nice lip round the edge so the phone display is protected if placed on a surface face down or dropped.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

That's on my list, but I've read that the power and volume buttons are slightly out of line/don't work properly. How have you found yours?


----------

